# Noiseless crickets my bum!



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

Silent crickets are never silent.. They are just quieter than the others, they still flipping chirp. Not really a question I just wanted to do something more productive than shouting at them to shut up! :whip:


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

yeap. just there churp is not as loud thats all....

still very annoying tho isnt it..

they y i mainly keep snakes now.
no noise


----------



## Mythil (Sep 20, 2008)

*Humm*

Is there any way to quiet them down? Seeing as they normally start chirping up at night, can you keep a light on them?


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

if you have a spare fridge trun the temp so its just slighty cold and stick them in there.

heard that works


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just Buy Female Ones


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

I put mine outside in the evening if they are making too much noise - I just try to remember to bring them back in before bed lol


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

mine drove me mad especially when they escape and u cant find them!! switched to locust now much much easier and my leos love them!


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

mine drove me crazy too. But then i moved to Black crickets.. and they make NO noise at all! i love it.. maybe cuase they are in the cold portch.. but still its peacefull lol


----------

